# Ripley's Aquarium (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (Aug 2, 2012)

Ripley's Aquarium in Gatlinburg, TN

Sarcosuchus skeleton










Archelon skeleton




-----------------
Despite being an aquarium, they had a few herp exhibits

green iguana





poison dart frogs
















----------------

piranha





mudskipper









4-eyed fish





barracuda









seahorses








---------------------------
pipefish













dogface puffer





porcupine puffer










lionfish





stonefish




-----

another type of stone fish





jellyfish













slipper lobster





ratfish





giant Pacific octopus








-------------

cuttlefish





blue-ring octopus





dragon eel





another type of puffer





burrfish









archerfish





scorpionfish




----------

lots of sharks


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha, I just love mudskippers.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Aug 2, 2012)

These photos look very similar to the ones I took at Ripley's aquarium in Myrtle Beach, SC, except they had a sea turtle 

Very pretty!


----------



## terryo (Aug 2, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! I've wanted a mudskipper forever. Hard to take care of I hear.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 2, 2012)

Those cuttlefish are actually very pretty. Great pictures and such an interesting bunch of critters.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been there, very nice!


----------

